# ###  The Mercy Of The Court  ###



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking at getting back into some resistance training.

Here's the #1, 5-day split from BB.com
Along w/CP's PWR Period shakedown...

So i'll run the compound movements on the PWR period,
and do the rest in a simple 5x5 or similar till I plateau.

(If I dont hurt myself again first)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]I have added basic Aerobics into the days also:

Five Day Split: [/FONT]*
   Day 1: Legs/Abs
   Day 2: Chest
   Day 3: Back/Abs*
   Day 4: Shoulder/Abs*
   Day 5: Arms
   Day 6-7: Rest or ?

*Day 1:   Legs: *
   A. Full Squat 
   B1. Leg Press 
   B2. Hamstring Curl 
   C. Front Squat
Aero = Gym   Split

 *Day 2:   Chest: *
   A. Incline Bench Press
   B1. DB Bench Press 
   B2. DB Flyes 
   C. Pec Dec 
   D. Chest Pullover 
Aero =   Ride, Climb, Ride

*Day 3:   Back: *
   A. Weighted   Wide Grip Pull-up 
   B1. Barbell Row 
   B2. Straight Arm Pulldown 
   C. Shrugs 
   D. Seated Pulldown 
Aero =   Hash

*Day 4:   Shoulder: *
   A. Push Press 
   B1. Upright Row 
   B2. Incline Side Raises
   C. Front Raise 
   D. Bentover Cable Side Raise
Aero = Ride,   Climb, Ride 

*Day 5:   Arms: *
   A. Preacher Curl 
   B1. Decline Tricep Extension 
   B2. Hammer Curl 
   C. Parallel Dips 
   D. Calf Raises 
Aero = Gym   Split


* Linear Periodization*

*Squat – RE to ME*
Week 1: 4x12 @ 65%
Week 2: 4x10 @ 70%
Week 3: 3x8 @ 75%
Week 4: 3x5 @ 83% 
Week 5: 3x3 @ 88%
Week 6: 3x2 @ 90%
Week 7: 2x2 @ 95%
Week 8: 1x1 @ 100%
Week 9: 1x1 @ 105% - Attempt record

*Bench Press – RE to ME*
Week 1: 4x12 @ 65%
Week 2: 4x10 @ 70%
Week 3: 3x8 @ 75%
Week 4: 3x5 @ 83% 
Week 5: 3x3 @ 88%
Week 6: 3x2 @ 90%
Week 7: 2x2 @ 95%
Week 8: 1x1 @ 100%
Week 9: 1x1 @ 105% - Attempt record


*Deadlift – RE to ME*
Week 1: 4x12 @ 65%
Week 2: 4x10 @ 70%
Week 3: 3x8 @ 75%
Week 4: 3x5 @ 83% 
Week 5: 3x3 @ 88%
Week 6: 3x2 @ 90%
Week 7: 2x2 @ 95%
Week 8: 1x1 @ 100%
Week 9: 1x1 @ 105% - Attempt record


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going to guestimate my Max's on the Big Movements, and calculate %'s from the guesses.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2009)

*Tues 23JN091030*

I did this today, before realizing I need a better plan:

11min Stairs @ 10
11min Eliptical @ 10

SQT
65x10
95x8
135x5 x5

LG PRS
180x10
270x8
360x5 x5
                                           Between sets, ALT HAND MED BALL PUSHUP
SETD LG CRL                         Left x5, Rght x5, Left x5, Rght x5
130x10                                 x1set 20
150x8                                   x1set 20
170x5 x5                               x1set 20

FRNT SQT
65x5 x5


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2009)

*Tues 23JN091500
*
Rode Bike to Rock Gym...   (5 miles)

Bouldered for 1.5 hours, mostly downclimbing and traversing work.
(Wrists pumped though)

Rode Home...    (5 miles)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

Look who's back into training


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Look who's back into training



Hey, Hey, Hey...
I didn't stop training, just lost the lifting bug.

I'm gonna try...
I've lost a ton of upper body mass, and have injuries on top of injuries.
But I need to get back, slow, smart, and steady

Last time I did this, I was squatting 470 in like three weeks.
It will be bad, but not horrible.
All my bad's are connective tissue in the upper body.

Ran into Funk-Master about two months ago (just wandering the streets)
maybe I can renew some skooling from the master?
Hopes are High


I'll peek into your log for inspiration bro-dad!
Check my PICs if you want a little history


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 25, 2009)

OMFG was I sore from Tues's WO!
My GF had to drag me out to run the hash last night, and my hammies still burned.
Hash was 4.8miles...  pretty slow pace for me becuase of the squat damage.


*THURS 25JN091100*

INCL BNCH
95x12
135x12, 12, 12, 12  (65%)

DB BNCH
60x5 x5

PEC DEC
60x5 x5
(Discomfort here in R-bicep tendon & L-rotator cuff)

BB CHST PLLOVR
55x5 x5

SHLDR HRN ROTATIONS
5x15, 15, 15, 15

*THURS 25JN091500*

*Ride to Rock Gym (5miles

*Climb two hours, Leading today

*Ride home

Harder ride today,
Brought gym rope in backpack
adds 12lbs to load, making hills tougher


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 25, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm going to guestimate my Max's on the Big Movements, and calculate %'s from the guesses.



Why not just figure out the actual 1RMs or 3RMs or 5RMs?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to see you caught the lifting bug again


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2009)

*FRIDAY 26JN091100*

CARDIO SPLIT
12 min stairs @ 10
12 min Eliptical @ 10

ASSISTED PULLUP
+70x 12, 12, 9, 9, 8
(wow, weak, failed to get goal)

BB ROW
165x5 x5

SHRUG / SNATCH RAISE
165x5 x5

ARNOLD PRESS
30x12 x4
(substituted these for pushpress which may be a bit high impact for my early phase)

INCL SIDE RAISE
17.5x5 x5

ASSISTED DIP
+50x5 x5
(these were ok, but scare my rotator)

SETD ALT DB CURL
17.5x6 x5
(sub'd for preacher, to add twisting motion for my tendon)

SETD FRNCH PRS
65x5 x5



Had to mix it up today to get a full body as I will be away from the gym this weekend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2009)

Today is a squeeze of two days WO, due to me leaving this week to climb "Battleship" in the grand canyon...
I should be able to train Thurs, and maybe Friday?


*MONDAY 29JN091100*

INCL BNCH
150x10 x4

PEC DEC
70x5 x5


ARNOLD PRS
40x10, 10, 10, 8  <--- Failed Goal here

SETD REAR LATL RAISE
17.5x6 x5

CHST PULLOVER
55x5 x5

SETD HMR STR SHRUG
110x5 x5

DB SHLDR ROTATIONS
7.5x15 x4


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2009)

*TUES 30JN090400*

BATTLESHIP!







Approach hike to the formation...

Class5- climb to the summit...

Hike out...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow.  That's incredible.  I can only imagine the work involved in climbing...and down...the thing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Wow.  That's incredible.  I can only imagine the work involved in climbing...and down...the thing.



Moves weren't really that hard...
Some committing ones at the beginning, then they get easier,
after fear fades.

Most damage was done because I got all scratched up
by nasty trail conditions, trying to find way in.

Great day though!

Here's a Picture of us on the standard summit approaching the edge to view the north tower.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 4, 2009)

*THURS 02JL091200*

SQT
95x10
135x10
150x10, 10, 10, 10 (70%)

SETD LG CRL
130x8
150x8
175x5 x5 
Next week change this to PWR Period

LG PRS
180x5
270x5
395x5 x5

DL
140x10 x4
Changed this out for Front SQT?
Maybe I will alternate weeks?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 4, 2009)

*FRI 03JL091600*

ASSISTED PULLUP
+70x10 x4

BB ROW
100x5 x5

SNATCH PULL / SHRUG
170x5 x5

ARNOLD PRS
40x5, 5
45x, 5
50x5, 5
Testing the water here

CBL X REAR-SIDE LATL RAISE
20x4 x4

SEATD DB CURL
17.5x5 x5

CBL FRNCH PRESS
35x5, x5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome back Monkey Man. Good to see one of the original members coming back.

I took a 1-1/2 year  hiatus from IM also, and recently came back to the fold .


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2009)

I forgot to Log that My GF and I awoke at 0400 and drove to camelback MTN...

Hiked up Echo Canyon and Climbed the Praying Monk.





Then had a small snack and went to the gym.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2009)

*SAT 04JL091000*

30 min stairs @ 8
10 min Eliptical @ 12

DB shoulder rotations
7.5x12 x5

HANG PWR CLN & SQT
45x5, 5
65x5
85x3
95x2
115x2
135x2 <---  Wow, I didn't think I had this in me!?

HNG SNATCH
45x5
65x3, 3
85x2
95x2
115x2  <--- Felt solid in the hole with the catch here (again surprised)

Jerk from rack
85x5, 5
95x2
135x2

UPPER BACK ROW MACH / REAR DELT
50x12
70x12
90x10
110x10

*
SAT 04JL091530

*HASH...

5miles in the afternoon heat...
(OUCH)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome sunrise!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2009)

*SUN 05JL090230*

Got up to go into the McDowell MTNs
to climb gardners wall...

We fuggin did the three mile hike up to the climb and I was so freaking exhausted...
I had to bag the Lead.  (mind you, I was carrying about fifty Lbs worth of climbing gear and water)
to satisfy my GF we rappelled down the wall, and hiked back to the car from there...

I was fucking wasted, all the light olympic lifts, and the run in the heat SAT,
kicked my a$$!

She was pissed, but whatcha gonna do.
I took a four hour nap when I got home
without even trying...

Random PICs of Gardners Wall:


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2009)

*MON 06JL091230*

SQT
135x10
170x8 x3

SETD LG CRL
150x8
180x8 x3

LEG PRESS
270x5
410x5 x5

DL
135x5
150x8 x3

QUICK DROPS (For Kicks)
--Press Under
   --45x5, 5
QD's
45x5
55x5
65x5
85x4


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2009)

FYI...

I'm starting to feel the old patellar tendonitis
rear its ugly head already...

I'll have to keep an eye on things, and may have to switch WO's around
to give rest to those old-man-type knees during off leg days.

I know from experience its running and squatting that does it.
maybe I can just do hikes, or stairs to calm the inflammation?

We'll see...

(for the newbs: I have had knee surgery twice, to add to my
plethora of injurys, so mark these words before you comment please)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2009)

*TUES 07JL091600*

INCL BNCH
135x5
165x8 x3

PEC DEC
100x5 x5

BB CHEST PULLOVER
75x5 x5

PUSHUP
20x3

No excitement here...
Simple and to the point, another small stepping stone.

I did go workout at the Palm Valley club across town though.
Never been there


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2009)

*WED 08JL091300*

ASSISTED PULLUP
+60x8 x3

BB ROW
175x5 x5
Used straps for this as it causes a little scary discomfort
at that Tendon/Ulna attachment point

SNATCH PULL / SHRUG
175x5 x5
Snatch grip (hook), no straps, gotta toughen the thumbs again.

NAUTILUS PULLDOWN MACHINE
90x5
180x5
230x5 x5
Kinda easy, 3 plates next time


Sunning by the Pooule
1hr


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

*09JL091500*

SETD ARNOLD PRESS
40x5
50x8 x3

UPRIGHTS
65x5
85x5 x5

DB SETD SIDE RAISE
15x5 x5

REV PEC DEC
80x8
100x8 x5

DB ROTAIONS
10x10 x5

PUSH PRESS (form)
65x5
95x5
135x3, x3


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

FYI / BTW

I have been running pretty strict
60sec RI's through all these WO's

Except for some of the lighter
5-set exercises where I just run 30sec RI's


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

those are some sick climbing pics Monkey Man. it's something I've always wanted to try, but around here all we have is something call 'bouldering' lol.

did you start out on an indoor wall though?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> those are some sick climbing pics Monkey Man. it's something I've always wanted to try, but around here all we have is something call 'bouldering' lol.
> 
> did you start out on an indoor wall though?



YUP, went twice to the local rock gym,
then was turned loose on a notoriously vicious area
call Paradise Forks
where my ass was handed to me forthwith.

I dated a gal who was a much stronger climber than I
thats how I got hooked.

Y'know...  You go where:
the budget,
your skills,
your knowledge,
and your balls,    take you.

Canada is beautiful...
When time and $$ are right i'd like to go to Alberta
and climb in the canadian rockies...
Tis truly gorgeous up there.

Although colorado and/or california is no slouch.

Climbing is a mental game.
Kind of Tai-Chi'ish...

If you can slow your heartrate,
control your emotions,
summon your strength,
you will do well.

Problem I always have, is that I have always been a gym rat.
and when dealing with covering elevation fast,
bodyweight is an enemy.

The best climbers are the Lance Armstrong types.

But, I can still strangle little wuss folk like that on the street!  

Here's some BETA for your region:
Rock Climbing Routes in Halifax, Nova Scotia - Rockclimbing.com


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2009)

30 sec RIs are pretty brutal...........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2009)

Had to split early FRI, to beat the weekend out of town rush....
Cruised up north to the high country to beat the heat...

Climbed at little known spot "West Mt Elden"...
Sayed "two" nights behind the big hill instead of the planned "one night".

Pics of the folks, all casual at "West Elden":

Got some rain mid-morning SAT...
Waited it out, explored the crag...
The rock dried...
Got back up for some more action.

Beautiful Stars and nice cool sleeping made for a relaxing two nights.
Broke my back on the 8-inch air mattress, sleeping Hi & dry, in the back of my truck....  "NOT"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 13, 2009)

Now....

I would "NEVER" do this.
(Yeah, not in a million years)

But Watch the strength that the little guy's have.





YouTube Video











YouTube - The Players - Climbing Teaser

YouTube - "THE SHARP END" - Sender Films Teaser Trailer Rock Climbing

This is kinda twisted, because no-one who isn't sponsored...
has the bucks to just climbing-bum..  GET to this level.


I'm SO jealous, I want to be a jobless, climbing badass too.
:-(


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 14, 2009)

*TUES 14JL091200*

SQT
135x12
185x5 x3

SETD LG CRL
160x8
190x5 x3

LG PRS
270x5
500x5 x5

DL
135x5
185x5 x4

HNG PWR C&P
95x5
115x5
135x3, 3


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2009)

*WED 15JL091200*

INCL BNCH
135x10
185x5 x3s

PEC DEC
135x5 x5s

DB BNCH
60x8
70x5 x5s

CMBRD BAR CHST PULLOVER
85x5 x5s
(this was hard, almost didnt make last set)

PUSHUP
BWx20
BWx14, 6
BWx11, 5, 4
(wow!, was totally fatigued on these,
was only able to complete the 1st set!?)

-------------------------

Did feel like a great WO though,
was totally pumped when done.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 15, 2009)

that video was sick! he must have some crazy grip strength.

thanks for the link too on the previous page. a lot of the places are somewhat handy to where I am going to school. some friends last year went to the rock wall at the university gym.. maybe I'll have to go and get started there sometime this year. 

have you ever seen anyone climb without any safety gear, or is that just Hollywood?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> that video was sick! he must have some crazy grip strength.
> 
> thanks for the link too on the previous page. a lot of the places are somewhat handy to where I am going to school. some friends last year went to the rock wall at the university gym.. maybe I'll have to go and get started there sometime this year.
> 
> have you ever seen anyone climb without any safety gear, or is that just Hollywood?



Just this guy...

YouTube - Dan Osman speed climbing a cliff

But, he's dead now.  (Imagine that)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2009)

*15JL091915*

Hump Hash d'Salty....

Maybe 5miles-ish...

Slow Run...   (HOT)

Needed the cardio, though it felt like all my bulk and Pump melted away!?!?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2009)

some cool vids MM!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2009)

*THURS 16JL091200*

ASSISTED PULLUP
+40x5 x3

BB ROW
135x8
185x5 x5

SNATCH PULL / SHRUG
135x6
185x5 x5

PULLDOWN MACHINE
180x5
270x5 x5

PWOSh

Cooldown, swimming, 10lengths


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2009)

This routine is working...

I realize, that I am gaining strength
and bulk back quickly because I am a beginner again.

I just hope that it continues,
into the next cycle


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2009)

*FRI 17JL091400*

PUSH PRESS
45x5
65x5
95x5
135x2
145x5 x3

HNG PWR C&J (form)
135x2 x3

UPRIGHTS
65x5
95x5 x5

ARNOLD PRESS
40x5
55x5 x3

REV PEC DEC
80x8
120x8 x5

DB SIDE RAISE
17.5x8 x5


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2009)

*SAT 18JL091600*

Monica Spewinski Blue Dress Hash

4ish miles in 110deg heat wearing a suit and rubber mask.

----------------

This f*cked me up...
I was in real danger of dehydration...

Didn't drink enough water.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2009)

*MON 20JL091400*

SQT
45x10
115x6
155x6
205x3 x3

SETD LG CRL
170x6
200x3 x3

LG PRS
270x5
360x5
550x5 x5 (45sec RIs)

DL
155x6
205x3 x3


I didn't want to WO today...
I am still trying to recover from partially dehydrating
myself Saturday...   I have been leaking fluids for a day and a half.
Just starting to feel better.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> *SAT 18JL091600*
> 
> Monica Spewinski Blue Dress Hash
> 
> ...



you have a very interesting life


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 21, 2009)

*TUES 21JL091200*

INCL BNCH
135x8
205x3 x3

PEC DEC
140x5 x5

DB BNCH
75x5 x5

CAMBERED BAR CHST PULLOVER
85x5 x5


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2009)

*WED 22JL091400

PART 1*

PULLUP
BWx3 x3

SNATCH PULL / SHRUG
155x5
205x5 x5

PLATE MACHINE PULLDWN
200x5
290x5 x5

WIDE UPPER ROW, SEATED
115x10 x4

------------------------
*PART 2*

PRESS UNDER
45x5
65x5
85x5
95x5

HNG PWR SNATCH
65x3
85x3
95x3
115x2
135x2, 2

HNG PWR CLEAN
135x3
155x3
175x2, 2 = (bushed, stamina failing)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2009)

*22JL091900*

HUMP'd Squaw Peak Hash...

4.5ish miles...
Needed this, feel like i'm getting chunky.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2009)

*23JL091200*

20min Stairs @ "fatburn" 8.0
--------------------------------
SHOULDER ROTATIONS
5x15 x4

PUSH PRESS
65x5
95x5
135x2
155x2
175x3 x3
(this was tough, had to open up to 90sec rests to get through these)
(1st REPs were solids, had trouble handling bar after that (stamina)

--->
HNG PWR C&P
155x2, 2
175x1, 1

HANG C&P
95x2
(ouch, knee pain)
--->

UPRIGHT ROW
85x5
115x5 x5

ARNOLD PRESS
50x5
60x3 x3

REV PEC DEC
120x8
140x5 x5
(30sec RIs)

CBL SIDE-REAR LATL RAISE
20x8 x4

POOULE!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> *22JL091900*
> 
> HUMP'd Squaw Peak Hash...
> 
> ...



This was kind of funny, as I seemed to be a bit of a hero last night,
because of my Bill Clinton costume on Saturday...

I say funny, meaning ironic, because I read in the Hash-Trash,
that these bastards were taking side-action bets that I would pass out and die of heat-stroke on Saturday...

I didn't, but 'did' feel bad afterward.

Though, some 13yo kid, did die of heat related injurys,
in the park behind my house on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> *23JL091200*
> 
> 20min Stairs @ "fatburn" 8.0
> --------------------------------
> ...




Your shoulders HAVE TO BE FRIED after that!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Your shoulders HAVE TO BE FRIED after that!!!


 
 Yah, but zen I vas hyouge at de pooule


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2009)

looking strong Monkey Man, I'm liking all the O-type lifts


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2009)

*FRI 24JL091300*

ALT DB CURL
20x5
30x5 x5

SEATED FRENCH PRESS
75x5
85x5 x5
(a little tennis-elbow pain)

BB CURL
45x5
55x5
60x5 x5
(had to warm up into these as the hand positioning
really stresses the structure of that bicep tendon)

DIP
BWx8 x5
(these were also stressful deep in the hole,
so I shortened them up a bit for today,
eventually I think all these kinks will iron themselves out)

---------------------
XTRA CREDIT:

3/4 DEPTH SMITH SQUAT
50x10
90x10
180x10, 10
230x10
270x8, 8
320x8, 8
Perfect!
Nice burn and pump, while still resting patellar tendons
emphasis on hamstrings within the form..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 27, 2009)

*SUN 26JL090800*

(this is a rest day, just doing the WO because have
to pick GF up from airport, and gonna pump up a bit
and wear tank top in order to increase booty volume later)


MILITARY PRESS (behind)
65x10
95x12
115x10
135x8, 8 (shoulders stiff, didn't like this)
95x11, 11

DB CURL-to- ARNOLD PRESS -to- FRENCH PRESS
25x8 x5

BB ROW
115x15 x5

HMR STR INCL CHST
110x15 x3 = (burned)
110x11

DB LATL RAISE
17.5x12 x3

OUT


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 27, 2009)

*MON 27JL091430*

This workout at Different club on west side...
Only one machine different.

Also, I tweeked something on the inside back of my right
knee- squatting last week.
Scared me a bit... I felt it today, but took the squats nice and even,
and it didn't bother me.
Plus, I wore my lifting shoes to see if they were more supportive... of course they were

SQT
45x10
65x5
115x5
135x5
185x3
225x3, 3

SEATED LG CRL (new machine?)
175x5
205x5
235x5
265x5
300x3, 3

LG PRS
360x5
540x5
630x5 x5

DL
135x5
175x5
225x3, 3

-------------
EXTRA CREDIT

HNG PWR CLN
95x5
135x5
155x5
175x2, 2

HNG PWR SNATCH
65x2
95x2
135x1, 1
(getting tired here, needed food or shake)
The drills are getting less taxing though


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2009)

*TUES 28JL091330*

INCL BNCH
135x8
155x5
175x5
205x3
 225x3, 3
(needing warmups as these get heavier,
trying to balance the warmup with keeping
efforts on the working sets from the plan)

PEC DEC
165x5 x5

DB BENCH
60x5
80x5 x5 - good stuff

CAMBERED BAR CHST PULLOVER
85x5 x5
(1st time no fear or pain at this weight)

STNDING MLTY (behind)
65x8
85x8
95x8
115x8 = tired, discomfort left rotator

ROTATIONS
10x10 x4


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2009)

*WED 29JL091430*

PULLUP
BWx3, 3

BB ROW
155x8
225x5 x5

MACHINE PULLDOWN  (XPload)
210x5
300x5 x5

SMITH SHRUG / SNATCH PULL
130x5
180x5 x5

Some kind of irritation (connective tissue)
under my left pit...

Took 1000mg IB, went away
but I dont want to start that shit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 30, 2009)

*WED 29JL091900*


*Hump d’ Oyster – #4.23.118 – July 29*
*Casey Moore’s Oyster House*

4.5miles...
Spongebath and I led the 2nd (shorter) half of the trail,
thru alleys and ditches, across the university campus,
and running through a restaurant, before bringing the pack back
around to oyster house.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2009)

*FRI 31JL091530*

Skipped lunch, feeling tired, before even starting

LIGHT ROTATIONS


PUSH PRESS
65x10
95x5
135x2
155x2
175x2
185x1, 1
205x1

------> xtra credit
HNG PWR C&J -- (just drilling form, and stamina)
135x1, 1
155x1, 1
175x1, 1

HANG C&J
135x1
155x1

HNG SNATCH
65x3
85x2
115x1(shitty), 1
------>

UPRIGHTS
115x5 x5

ARNOLD PRESS
55x5
65x3, 3
(tired)

------> xtra credit
SQT
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x2

FRT SQT
135x5
185x2 (F*ck-it, tired, need food)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2009)

*SAT 01AU091500*

SEATED ALT DB CURL
25x5 x5

SEATED FRENCH PRESS
90x5 x5

BB CURL
65x5 x5

TRI PRESSDOWN & TECHNO SEATED LEG CURL
#7x10 x6 ---> 150x8 x6

PRECORE PWR SQT
360x10
540x10
720x10 x4
(Nice pump)

-------------------
LOUNGING AND PLAYING IN THE POOULE


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

*MON 03AU091330*

SQT
95x5, 5
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x2, 2 - (like butta)

(lifefitness) SEATED LEG CURL
170x5
205x5 x5  (=machine's max)

LEG PRESS
540x6
720x5 x5 - (like butta)

DL
135x5
185x2
225x2
275x2 ,2 - (like butta)

----------------------
EXTRA CREDIT

PRESS UNDER
45x5
65x5
85x5
100x3
115x3

QUICK DROP
115x2
135x2
155x2

FRNT SQT (30sec RI)
135x2
155x2
175x2
195x2
215x2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2009)

What's up Butta boy?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up Butta boy?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up Butta boy?



Starting to get the triple digits higher...
Want to get that leg press back up into the 4-digit realm.
and some of the others twice what they are now.

Sveltness is returning, but strength will come slower.


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Starting to get the triple digits higher...
> Want to get that leg press back up into the 4-digit realm.
> and some of the others twice what they are now.
> 
> Sveltness is returning, but strength will come slower.



This answers my question  
Go get em !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Starting to get the triple digits higher...
> Want to get that leg press back up into the 4-digit realm.
> and some of the others twice what they are now.
> 
> Sveltness is returning, but strength will come slower.



Niiiiiiiiice.   How's the rehab?  I thought you blew out your bicep


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2009)

4 digit leg press, eh? 

I guess if you're a climber, you gots ta have the leg strength!

have you got out climbing lately?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2009)

*TUES 04AU091430*

ROTATOR WARMUP

INCL BNCH
95x5
135x5
165x3
185x3
205x2
235x2, 2

CBL FLY
120x8
150x5
180x5 x3

DB BNCH
60x5
85x5 x5

No pullovers today...
rotator bothering me, don't want to push it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Niiiiiiiiice. How's the rehab? I thought you blew out your bicep


 
Tore the Bicep twice, then had a minor pop of the opposite rotator cuff.

Never did a legit "REHAB" for either time I tore the bicep...
Just started training after the surgery.

It will never be the same, I have to live with that.




Scarface30 said:


> 4 digit leg press, eh?
> 
> I guess if you're a climber, you gots ta have the leg strength!
> 
> have you got out climbing lately?


 
No its been too fuggin hot...
plus fundage has been low, so just been hitting the gym instead.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2009)

GOT THIS VID FROM A CLIMBING BUDDY OF MINE:

FROM: TOM...

"This is the most inspirational slackline video that I've seen.
You can really tell how much it meant to Libby to make it across.
It chokes me up a bit to watch it.

 Note the updraft during the setup.
Keep in mind that it takes a group of people several days
to backpack in there lugging all the gear,
cameras etc. and set this thing up."






YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2009)

*WED 05AU091330*

PULLUP
BWx5 x3
 
BB ROW
90x5
130x5
 200x5 x5

 NAUTILUS XPLOAD PLATED PULLDOWN
180x8
 310x5 x5  (nice!)

SMITH SHRUG / SNATCH PULL
90x5
130x5
 200x5 x5


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> INCL BNCH
> 95x5
> 135x5
> 165x3
> ...


nice! 
I'm still having problems getting full ROM with inc BP


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 7, 2009)

My PC is fugged...
Have to use GFs computer to post (damnit)

HEAD UP MY ASS ALL DAY TODAY

*FRI 07AU091530*

PUSH PRESS
45x8
65x5
95x5
135x3
185x2
205x1 - off balance felt strong but not solid form
185x1 - almost dropped the weight on myself, stopping now

UPRIGHTS
65x8
115x5
135x5 x4

ARNOLDS
35x5
missed 1st attempt to hoist the weights overhead
70x3, 3


Sh!tty day...  just off my game... going home


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> My PC is fugged...
> Have to use GFs computer to post (damnit)



Lay off those porn sites............


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Lay off those porn sites............


 
...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/101849-why-can-t-we-have-shows-like.html#post1918424


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2009)

i was gonna say "got any noodz?" to be funny then i saw the word gf   i hope she's really nice and good for you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i was gonna say "got any noodz?" to be funny then i saw the word gf   i hope she's really nice and good for you.



Yeah...    I've been having better luck.  

Now all I need is a job and I'll be all set.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2009)

good luck with that, it's not easy. Tess has been looking. she just turned 18 and i'm going to be pushy and set up an interview at UMO and a beauty school she's expressed an interest in. no money to be had with just a hs diploma anymore.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2009)

*PHASE 2 - The Death March Cometh.*

OK...

So after 8weeks I got really strong (for having so much time off)

I took a week off to cool my jets, and am ready to start my PWR cycle again..
This time, at the end, I will also have been gearing up for the
Grand Canyon Rim-to-Rim-to-Rim, 1st weekend in october.

This ought to be fun

Todays workout was already a beast to me,
after slacking on cardio so I could bulk,
and the last WO's being @90% and, 2x2 - sets x reps...
and a week of nothing at all.

I hit today with fresh cardio,
and a 12rep, 65% pace using weight that was almost
my max #'s  from the last period...

Here's how it went:


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/100706-mercy-court-2.html#post1920693*


MON 17AU091200*

CARDIO
15min stairs @ 6.0 - fatburn
15min treadmill @ 3.0mph, HILLs - LVL 20

60 sec RI's still - 

SQUAT
135x12
185x12
225x12 x4

SEATED LG CURL
195x12, 12, 10, 7
(failed goal of 12, on two sets, but 190 is the whole stack on this machine)

LG PRESS
450x8
630x8 x5

DL
205x12 x4

had to resort to hockey grip here.
could have gone with matched grip and 90sec RI's,
but wanted to put the screws to the lower body instead.

Good Training...  This hurt me


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice work!

What's your "hockey grip" for DLs?  How is it different from a regular alternating grip?  Or is it?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!
> 
> What's your "hockey grip" for DLs?  How is it different from a regular alternating grip?  Or is it?



No different, but I usually use a matched pronated grip..
I was just tired and really sweaty from doing cardio first.

I actually used a matched grip on the first set, and almost dropped the
bar on the last two reps.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2009)

*TUES 18AU091500*

CARDIO
15min STAIRS on FATBURN @ LVL 7.0
15min TREADMILL on HILLS LVL 18 @ 3.5mph (walked the higher INCL's, jogged the LWR INCL's)


INCL BNCH
170x12 x4

PEC DEC
125x12 x4

DB BNCH
60x8 x4

CHST PULLOVER
65x8 x4


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2009)

Next step for Death March training is to do all this cardio with a pack full of water.

Then start adding food and gear weight,
until actual gear is reached, and then
increase duration.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2009)

What is Death March training?   I see a lot of cardio in here ..........


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Next step for Death March training is to do all this cardio with a pack full of water.
> 
> Then start adding food and gear weight,
> until actual gear is reached, and then
> increase duration.



How much water are we talking here?  Gallons?
When you are fully loaded with all your gear, how many extra pounds are you carrying?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2009)

So the idea was that some idiot hiker, decided he wanted to hike 50miles
on his 50th birthday, and what better way to do it then walk across the entire
Grand Canyon & Back, in one day, all on his birthday.
So he talked some other idiot buddy of his into it, and they went and did it.
The next year they had like four idiots who did it...
and the tradition continues...


Triple Threat said:


> How much water are we talking here?  Gallons?
> When you are fully loaded with all your gear, how many extra pounds are you carrying?


100oz (max) water, although I don't like to carry more than 50-60oz.
fully loaded pack for Death March is about 17-20 Lbs... (light) at the start.
then of course gets lighter, as food and supplies are consumed.
i'd like to get it down to 15Lbs somehow.

You eat about every hour, hour & 1/2..
So over 20hrs, maybe 12 small meals needed,
and a ton of gatorade, and cytomax powder.
I also bring a few GU packets for boost,
and usually eat pizza at the 1/2way point.

Gear includes, gloves, balaclava, socks, small med kit, rain jacket,
ass-wipes in case you have to poo on trail, and two or three headlamps.


The trail is just over 50miles & 20,000+ft of elevation both up & down.













Conditions can range to just about anything.
Last year, it was 95deg crossing the bottom, then snow and high wind on the north rim.

The whole thing is really just an exercise in pain...   Its not really that athletic in the grand scheme,
but there have been lots of people who have died in there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2009)

*WED 19AU091200*

CARDIO
15min STAIRS on FATBURN @ LVL 7.0
15min TREADMILL on HILLS LVL 18 @ 3.5mph (walked the higher INCL's, jogged the LWR INCL's, added trekking pole motion w/arms)


ASSITED PULLUP
+#12x12 x4

BB ROW
155x12 x4

XPLOAD PULLDOWN
225x12 x4

SMITH SHRUG/SNATCH PULL
130x12 x4
(whew, these winded me!?)


HASH TONIGHT,
Bringing small pack


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

death march alright, Grand Canyon is deeeeeeep!

I was watching some more Dan Osman videos on youtube and came across this one. check out from about 1:20 onward if you haven't already seen it. did he die of a climbing related accident?? would not surprise me! it's almost like he is carefree and has no fear doing that, it's crazy.






YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I was watching some more Dan Osman videos on youtube and came across this one. check out from about 1:20 onward if you haven't already seen it. did he die of a climbing related accident?? would not surprise me! it's almost like he is carefree and has no fear doing that, it's crazy.



Yeah, that dude's totally dead...
There's a video on youtube of him doing the exact freefall stunt
that killed him, and a narration from his buddy, who watched the rope
snap, and him die.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2009)

*THURS 20AU091500*

CARDIO
17min STAIRS, fatburn @ LVL 7.0
18min TREADMILL, HILLs @ LVL 18, 3.5mph

-----------------------------------

I calculated 1RM's and the numbers seemed awfully large
So I decided to move to 90sec RI's for today...
(and DAMN, I was right!)

-----------------------------------

PUSH PRESS
130x12, 12, 12, 10  <--- (fail)

UPRIGHTS
100x12 x4

ARNOLDS
55x8, 8, 7, 6 <--- (fail)

DB LATL RAISE
20x12 x4
(did these on a 60sec RI)

After the arnolds, I was so pumped, I could hardly move my arms.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2009)

*FRI 21AU091500*

CARDIO
18min STAIRS, fatburn @ LVL 7.0
19min TREAD, hills @ LVL 18, 3.5mph

----------------

ALT DB CURL
25x12 x4

SMITH CLOSE GRIPS
50x12
100x12, 12
150x12, 12, 12

CBL UPRIGHTS
32.5x10
47.5x10
62.5x10
72.5x10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2009)

WED 02SE091900

OK...

Little follow up:

Went camping this weekend up north...
(this was actually a X-kuntry running thing with the HASH)

My pickup blew a radiator fitting to the heatercore on the way
down the trail into the Verde River...
(bad place to break down)

My car got rear-ended two weeks ago,
so its already in the shop.

Had to catch a ride home with another dude, then:

Spent Monday, shopping all options, and parts.
Tuesday, raising money and paying to have the tow back home, and getting rental.
WED, Buying parts from dealer ($$$) and getting set to do work.
Thurs, ran (hard, hills) worked 4hrs fixing truck, cleanup and finally got a WO.

(this whole thing sucked @$$, and cost me about a grand I dont have right now)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2009)

I did do Workouts all week, mostly with cardio....

This weekend's WO description:

YouTube - Robin Williams - Live At The Met - Alcohol/Marijuana


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like a bad week.............


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2009)

So, my GF and I broke up kinda in the past 3 weeks...

Basically that f*cked up the last three weeks...

I been messed up for 5 weeks give or take....
I had no job, no money, no purpose...
But. a GF...


She couldnt be supportive enough to pull me thru this...

Well, I trashed her...
Sounds pissy I know, but shes totally solid and still
didnt have the juice to give me support.

Didnt help the we were geographically separated
by 50min plus, and she had two kids, and a job that left
little time for me to be outdoors, without taking her with me??

you say -


----------

